# Paranormal Activity



## AlwaysLost (Sep 28, 2017)

Let me preface this post with the fact that I am still a skeptic when it comes to ghosts. Until I see an apparition shimmering in front of me, get sucked into a television or get slimed by a giant green blob: I will always remain a skeptic. That being said there has been an increasing amount of eery occurrences at the Spider City Squat.

Yesterday I took the Lewis and Clark trail to the quickiemart to get some munchies. When I returned. I heard the lock slide open and I kid you not the front door opened right in front of me. I know I locked the door because it is a giant hassle to get it locked and you cant shut the door without locking it. My hand immediately reached for my knife.

There was no one there. I just laughed a little shakily. I said 'thank you very much my friend.' Later that day I was bleaching the Spider City Squat because i just got running water. I left the bleach bucket of water holding the door to the bathroom open. I was ready to take a break.

About 10 minutes later, I hear creek, creek, creeek, Then, I hear the bucket slide and the the handle to the bucket fall down. I rush to the bathroom with my Thor Hammer aka metal pipe that I carry because well Spider City is on the edge of the ghetto.

I come round the corner and I see the door moving slightly. Then... I hear creek, creek, creek and I feel a chill rush through me. At this point, I felt like pissing myself because the door is made out of particle board. It shouldn't have the strength to push a bucket with 2 liters of water in it.

But if there is a poltergeist living with me, it doesn't seem malevolent. It kind of goes about its own business. And I only have an occurrence about once a week. Plus its a friendly ghost that opens the door for me when I get home... right?

I rationalize these events by saying that their is a spring in the lock that slid open, and that air pressure moved the bucket and the door. Its just an old house making noise. But I'm thinking bout making me a ouijii board out of cardboard and a shot glass.

What do you guys think? Tell me your thoughts on the supernatural and please share any ghost stories or unexplained phenomenon you have encountered?


----------



## Tude (Sep 28, 2017)

::greedy:: I think you are sharing your squat with more than your 8 legged creepy crawlies!!


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Sep 28, 2017)

i was convinced for about a week that i saw ghosts pushing the cars on the block i used to live on but after i eventually told my roommates what i saw they reminded me that i was on drugs that night...so thats about all i got when it comes to paranormal stuff.


----------



## Jerrell (Sep 28, 2017)

I'm the biggest skeptic when it comes to shit I can't measure with science. 
My brother and I were talking last night about one time when he lived in a basement of a house that was haunted. 
I've been there by myself and both the dog and I heard someone walking upstairs. Thought my brother or his roommates was back from wherever and went up to find nobody and all the doors still locked. I cleared the house checking every space a human could fit in and nada. 
Another time my brother and I were sitting there watching a DVD and it sounded like someone was talking (albeit muffled) through the speaker. We tried to recreate the sound several times by replaying the part of the movie it happened at to no avail. That sound still spooks me when I think about it and I don't get spooked very easy at all. 
The way I see it, whether its ghosts or a parallel universe, if they ain't trying to kill me, just let them do their thing.


----------



## Odin (Sep 28, 2017)

Jerrell said:


> I'm the biggest skeptic when it comes to shit I can't measure with science.



I have been also most of my life... you know how it is high school and college physics, biology, geology... 

Then I grew up and started to question things. 

Funny how Genes used to BE touted as a fatalistic excuse for *fate*... and now its just a series of switches and nature VS nurture is far from settled.... you know environment and methale markers switching genes off and on... llol 

at least Im not an expert but believe the basic function is this"



> Each cell expresses, or turns on, only a fraction of its *genes*. The rest of the *genes *are repressed, or turned *off*. The process of turning *genes* on and *off* is known as *gene* regulation. *Gene* regulation is an important part of normal development.



WE Have trouble understanding the workings of our bodies..how can you completely disregard the ideas of the paranormal... 

There are *more things in heaven and earth*, Horatio, Than are dreamt of in your philosophy.


----------



## Jerrell (Sep 28, 2017)

I believe we'll have the technology someday to measure the paranormal. I just meant that I'm not one to jump to supernatural conclusions before exhausting every logical one I can come up with. haha


----------



## anterrabae (Sep 28, 2017)

I wish.. Ive had zero encounters, though. 

Neither here nor there about it as a result. Although I am an extremely superstitious guy and constantly paying as close attention as I can to whats going on around me. Smelling the air, so to speak..

Be interesting to hear what further developments ir experiments you have in attempt to interact.


----------



## DrewSTNY (Sep 29, 2017)

I don't know, man. That kind of thing creeps me out. I've been on a few ghost walks through the years and never saw anything, but some of the stories made chills run down my spine.

Been told that sudden warmth or chill is the ghost walking through you.

There are a lot of creepy things that have happened over the years in and around Gettysburg. So much so that you have to wonder if it's real or not.

If it was me, I'd probably leave. I'm too much of a wimp when it comes to things I can't explain.


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Sep 29, 2017)

I see dead people all the time. Its no big deal. Like walking down the street. Or a dog walking with its previous owner. I usually don't see them out right but its like their energy carries on energy already there same thing with telepathy. Kinda hard to explain.


----------



## Coywolf (Sep 29, 2017)

All you have to do is spend a night or two out on the rez to know paranormal activity is real.


----------



## roughdraft (Sep 30, 2017)

I have two experiences with very vivid - to say undeniable - sightings, such as @Gaucho Deluxe described above. & many more that were 'warmth walking through me' where there was nothing else around that could have caused it / what's described in the original post where it's impossible to have been 'just the wind' .

These were mostly in the house I grew up in, including the first actual sighting. The second one was on a hillside graveyard up in New England.

Agreeing that they are (so far as I've been able to trace) benign entities, I'm even inclined to agree that having the door to your squat opened is a sign of respect!


----------



## AlwaysLost (Sep 30, 2017)

SlankyLanky said:


> i was convinced for about a week that i saw ghosts pushing the cars on the block i used to live on but after i eventually told my roommates what i saw they reminded me that i was on drugs that night...so thats about all i got when it comes to paranormal stuff.



lol Ive been there too...but Ive been sober for about 10 years now lol So i dont think its that.


----------



## AlwaysLost (Sep 30, 2017)

Gaucho Deluxe said:


> I see dead people all the time. Its no big deal. Like walking down the street. Or a dog walking with its previous owner. I usually don't see them out right but its like their energy carries on energy already there same thing with telepathy. Kinda hard to explain.



I have sixth sense.Everything in my life usually happens exactly the way i see it but thats just intuition. Funny thing is despite the insight i am powerless to stop it when it happens. But I've known when several family members have died before i was even notified. it runs in my family. But I dont entire believe in it. Thats cool that you have that medium power. Im not sure I could handle that. I want to watch IT so bad but the original made me wet the bed as a child.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Sep 30, 2017)

AlmostAlwaysLost said:


> lol Ive been there too...but Ive been sober for about 10 years now lol So i dont think its that.



i hear ya man im coming up close to 1 year sober myself so thats whats up.


----------



## AlwaysLost (Sep 30, 2017)

Guy With Face said:


> I have two experiences with very vivid - to say undeniable - sightings, such as @Gaucho Deluxe described above. & many more that were 'warmth walking through me' where there was nothing else around that could have caused it / what's described in the original post where it's impossible to have been 'just the wind' .
> 
> These were mostly in the house I grew up in, including the first actual sighting. The second one was on a hillside graveyard up in New England.
> 
> Agreeing that they are (so far as I've been able to trace) benign entities, I'm even inclined to agree that having the door to your squat opened is a sign of respect!



If there is a ghost. Its definitely a nice one. It doesnt seem to be bothered by me lol


----------



## AlwaysLost (Sep 30, 2017)

DrewSTNY said:


> I don't know, man. That kind of thing creeps me out. I've been on a few ghost walks through the years and never saw anything, but some of the stories made chills run down my spine.
> 
> Been told that sudden warmth or chill is the ghost walking through you.
> 
> ...



Im jelly of you I always wanted to visit gettysburg! Ive never actaully seen a ghost either. ..plus I got the woman down the streets number I dont think im leaving any time soon lol. She even likes to travel! so maybe I get a road dog too.


----------



## AlwaysLost (Sep 30, 2017)

SlankyLanky said:


> i hear ya man im coming up close to 1 year sober myself so thats whats up.



Congrats man!


----------



## AlwaysLost (Sep 30, 2017)

Jerrell said:


> I'm the biggest skeptic when it comes to shit I can't measure with science.
> My brother and I were talking last night about one time when he lived in a basement of a house that was haunted.
> I've been there by myself and both the dog and I heard someone walking upstairs. Thought my brother or his roommates was back from wherever and went up to find nobody and all the doors still locked. I cleared the house checking every space a human could fit in and nada.
> Another time my brother and I were sitting there watching a DVD and it sounded like someone was talking (albeit muffled) through the speaker. We tried to recreate the sound several times by replaying the part of the movie it happened at to no avail. That sound still spooks me when I think about it and I don't get spooked very easy at all.
> The way I see it, whether its ghosts or a parallel universe, if they ain't trying to kill me, just let them do their thing.



Agreed I dont try to interact its like Constantine said once you can see them they can see you and they dont like it. But still id like to have direct proof. Ive had a lot of encounters but nothing I cannot explain rationally.


----------



## paiche (Oct 1, 2017)

Those things are freaky but it sounds like you have a friendly ghost/spirit/something? hopefully? I've definitely felt heavy duty presence of some sort of spirit or consciousness, I don't profess to know what it is but I do know how it feels. I feel it most with plant spirits, but those are playful and pleasant. Only twice have I had an experience where I was thinking wow, that is a ghost. The freakiest one was in a house I rented with a friend in Missoula. The little fucker would always lock me out of the apartment if I came back too late if I didn't hang out with him. I only noticed this ghosty thing when I was alone. The first time that I had to spend the night outside on the second floor deck throughout the night there was the sound of foot steps, then when the foot steps got to the top it would just be quiet and I would feel tension like some one was watching me but no one was there. Inside the house if I was home alone and not in the kitchen I would hear utensils and plates and shit moving around in the kitchen. The first couple times I didn't dare to go into the kitchen because I felt this hair raising tension. One day I worked up the nerve to ask my roommate about it. and right away he know what I as talking about. he had had similar experiences but only while alone in the house. The craziest time was when I was laying in bed, I took a nap and woke up to the sound of someone rattling around in the kitchen. I felt brave this time and the thought came to my head that I was going to sit up and so sneak into the kitchen and see if I could actually see things moving around, I thought this as I sat up and all the busy noise ceased at the very same time that I sat up and this heavy wave like an energy rush swooshed to my open door and just stopped right at the threshold of my door. I could feel it like the high energy you feel in the wind when there is a wild storm but without the movement of the air. The presence at the door was very real to me but I could still m=not see it with my eyes. I just sat there with my hair raised and I was repeating a mantra "Ok I won't go into your space if you don't go into mine. I promise I will not ever look to see what you are doing, I won't go into your space if you don't go into mine, I promise..." I said that like three times and the energy just kinda poofed away. It just dissipated or something. That ghost was upset about something and I was very uncomfortable there.


----------



## AlwaysLost (Oct 7, 2017)

Ok so the events are slowing down


paiche said:


> Those things are freaky but it sounds like you have a friendly ghost/spirit/something? hopefully? I've definitely felt heavy duty presence of some sort of spirit or consciousness, I don't profess to know what it is but I do know how it feels. I feel it most with plant spirits, but those are playful and pleasant. Only twice have I had an experience where I was thinking wow, that is a ghost. The freakiest one was in a house I rented with a friend in Missoula. The little fucker would always lock me out of the apartment if I came back too late if I didn't hang out with him. I only noticed this ghosty thing when I was alone. The first time that I had to spend the night outside on the second floor deck throughout the night there was the sound of foot steps, then when the foot steps got to the top it would just be quiet and I would feel tension like some one was watching me but no one was there. Inside the house if I was home alone and not in the kitchen I would hear utensils and plates and shit moving around in the kitchen. The first couple times I didn't dare to go into the kitchen because I felt this hair raising tension. One day I worked up the nerve to ask my roommate about it. and right away he know what I as talking about. he had had similar experiences but only while alone in the house. The craziest time was when I was laying in bed, I took a nap and woke up to the sound of someone rattling around in the kitchen. I felt brave this time and the thought came to my head that I was going to sit up and so sneak into the kitchen and see if I could actually see things moving around, I thought this as I sat up and all the busy noise ceased at the very same time that I sat up and this heavy wave like an energy rush swooshed to my open door and just stopped right at the threshold of my door. I could feel it like the high energy you feel in the wind when there is a wild storm but without the movement of the air. The presence at the door was very real to me but I could still m=not see it with my eyes. I just sat there with my hair raised and I was repeating a mantra "Ok I won't go into your space if you don't go into mine. I promise I will not ever look to see what you are doing, I won't go into your space if you don't go into mine, I promise..." I said that like three times and the energy just kinda poofed away. It just dissipated or something. That ghost was upset about something and I was very uncomfortable there.




That is scary as heck...if it was that bad i would be out of there. So far as creepy as it is everything can be explained by old house. But the night I felt the chill right before the toilet did this excorcist spew up and out like someone had tossed an m-80 in there I damn near packed my bags lol.


----------



## vannevar (Oct 7, 2017)

paiche said:


> Those things are freaky but it sounds like you have a friendly ghost/spirit/something? hopefully? I've definitely felt heavy duty presence of some sort of spirit or consciousness, I don't profess to know what it is but I do know how it feels. I feel it most with plant spirits, but those are playful and pleasant. Only twice have I had an experience where I was thinking wow, that is a ghost. The freakiest one was in a house I rented with a friend in Missoula. The little fucker would always lock me out of the apartment if I came back too late if I didn't hang out with him. I only noticed this ghosty thing when I was alone. The first time that I had to spend the night outside on the second floor deck throughout the night there was the sound of foot steps, then when the foot steps got to the top it would just be quiet and I would feel tension like some one was watching me but no one was there. Inside the house if I was home alone and not in the kitchen I would hear utensils and plates and shit moving around in the kitchen. The first couple times I didn't dare to go into the kitchen because I felt this hair raising tension. One day I worked up the nerve to ask my roommate about it. and right away he know what I as talking about. he had had similar experiences but only while alone in the house. The craziest time was when I was laying in bed, I took a nap and woke up to the sound of someone rattling around in the kitchen. I felt brave this time and the thought came to my head that I was going to sit up and so sneak into the kitchen and see if I could actually see things moving around, I thought this as I sat up and all the busy noise ceased at the very same time that I sat up and this heavy wave like an energy rush swooshed to my open door and just stopped right at the threshold of my door. I could feel it like the high energy you feel in the wind when there is a wild storm but without the movement of the air. The presence at the door was very real to me but I could still m=not see it with my eyes. I just sat there with my hair raised and I was repeating a mantra "Ok I won't go into your space if you don't go into mine. I promise I will not ever look to see what you are doing, I won't go into your space if you don't go into mine, I promise..." I said that like three times and the energy just kinda poofed away. It just dissipated or something. That ghost was upset about something and I was very uncomfortable there.



what if its not another at all but our own psychic energy splitting off out of ourselves? if theres someone else in or around your area, especially if theyre sleeping...cast suspicion there first.


----------



## paiche (Oct 7, 2017)

vannevar said:


> what if its not another at all but our own psychic energy splitting off out of ourselves? if theres someone else in or around your area, especially if theyre sleeping...cast suspicion there first.


That's an interesting take on it. If that's the case it would be good to have control over that splitting off, I wouldn't want to do that by mistake too often, things could get really freaky.


----------



## apathyfaction (Oct 22, 2017)

My great grandpa was a medicine man. He died when I was very little, but my grandma used to warn me to stay away from haunted places. She was afraid I'd bring them with me when I left. Said some of the men in my family could draw spirits to us, good and bad.

Personally, I think it's horseshit.

But even saying that...

I've seen some shit in my time. Phantom travelers, ghost ships, a resurecting cat. I got stories, man.

But I'll share just one as a for instance. Names changed so nobody gets offended, and spoilers below.



Spoiler: The Ouija Incident



It was 2006, Junior year. We were out at the reservoir, seven of us. Me, Jay, Don, Amy, Zack, my ex Alisa, and Nick. Drinking and fornicating in the bushes. You know, rural kid shit.

Well, my boy Zack brings out a Ouija board. Not one of those Milton Bradley plastic and cardboard sets either. Old school. Hand carved. Engraved. Antique.

So we sit by the fire and play. At first the questions are stupid. "Does Amy wanna bone Zack?" You get the picture.

So we're all laughing and screwing around, and it's really obvious who's moving the piece. But then it gets quiet. Real quiet. You know how the woods get when there's trouble coming? No crickets. No frogs. No locusts. No breeze rustling the trees. Just dead silence. Dead air. Utter stillness.

We notice. Not all at once. But we notice. Everyone gets nervous. Everyone feels there's something not quite right.

The planchette starts to move. Nobody takes thier hand away. We all just stare. It drifts slowly across the board to spell a word. "h-e-l-l-o".

"Hello". Someone says, the barest hint of a smile in thier voice. "Who're you?"

"z-u-z-u" it spells.

"What do you want, Zuzu?" Someone else asks, more nervously than the first.

"Q-u-e-s-t-i..." It begins to spell, before I interupt. "Question? It wants us to ask it questions."

"When am I going to die?" Jay barks out. Everyone chuckles. It's funny, for a minute. A cliche question. Horror movie fodder.

"6" the board says.

"6? What's that? Decades? Years?"

"m-o-n-t-h-s"

Everyone chuckles again. We still think it's a joke. A prank someone is playing. But it doesn't feel like anyone is pulling the planchette in any direction. It's sliding so smoothly, I would swear we were all moving it at once... Or no one was.

"What about me?" Don asks, still laughing. He was older than the rest of us, him and Jay. Upper classmen, Don was dating our friend, Jay was Amy's brother.

"5"

"Minutes?" He replies, grinning from ear to ear.

The planchette slides across the board. "No"

"Months?" Jay asks drily.

"Yes" the board replies.

"I'll outlive you." Jay says, raising his eyebrow.

"Okay, new question." Nick cuts in, "How am I gonna die?"

"d-r-u-n-k"

Everyone laughs. Nick was drinking more than any of us. It had to be a prank. Someone screwing with the answers.

"Okay," he says, rolling his eyes, "But what's going to kill me?"

"t-r-e-e"

I wasn't laughing anymore. I didn't think this was funny, even if it was a joke.

"It's time to stop." I say. "That's enough".

I take my hand of the board and stand up, brushing dirt off my jeans. But the planchette doesn't stop. It drifts over to the word "No". Over and over again, it drifts away and then back to "No". Carving a figure eight across the board. Faster and faster. One by one everyone lets go.

The planchette stays on the word. "No".

Nick kicks the board over, knocking the planchette into the dirt. Crickets are chirping as though they never stopped. A frog crokes somewhere. A breeze blows across the water, tickling the flames of our fire. Everyone laughs it off, pointing fingers, placing blame. The board goes into a bag and we try to forget.

Three weeks later we have a service for Nick. He wrapped his car around a tree coming back from a party. We bury him in his favorite hoodie. It's a closed casket.

They find that Ouija board in his room, in the back of a closet. Don takes it, says it's sentimental. We don't talk about it, but we're worried. Coincidence. Has to be, right?

5 months later and we're buring Don too. Car accident - he lost control and went off the road. Flipped his truck twice before he hit the bottom of the hill. Our friend - his ex now, or widow, I suppose - told us he burned the Ouija board. If that's true, why was it under the seat of his truck?

I'm there the day we throw it into the resevoir, tied to a rock.

A month later we all go to prom. Jay is there, laughing and playing cards. He almost forgets his medicine, but his sister reminds him. Three days later she finds him in bed. He's gone too. His heart gave out - it was always a possibility.

This time nobody finds the Ouija board. It finds me. Sitting on my porch at the farm, leaning against a bench.

I put it in the fucking wood chipper.

So, ghosts or demons or just all drunken shenanigans and coincidence? Dunno. Don't care. It happened. And we don't really talk about it. We pretend it didn't happen - swear up and down it isn't true.

But I never could resist telling a story.


----------



## klaiash (Apr 23, 2018)

apathyfaction said:


> Spoiler: The Ouija Incident
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kind of fuckin creeps me out, if your story is true. I had a board say "Z-O-Z-O", do figure eights and repeatedly go to "NO" as well. Swear to the heavens. I have fucking chills and my hair is standing up just talking about it. Even moreso, during that session I had _such_ an urge to ask the board some serious questions, but something told me not to, and I'm glad I didn't. I never fucked with a ouija board after that.

On a side note, I once looked into the four letters the board spelled out. The entity tied to the name is supposedly the taker of first born boys. Both my mother and my sister lost their first born sons. One was a miscarriage and one died days after being born.

I'm a skeptic, but even then, there is shit not meant to be fucked with in this world.


----------

